# Anyone use or heard of Nashua 360-45



## EPH1ZZLE (Jan 6, 2010)

yes the age old sound deadening question. I have been doing a ton of research on sound deadening, and looking for the smartest investment to do my truck. I have read the complaints of asphalt based products like peel and seal, but what I have found here is an aluminum foil buytl based tape has anyone used it or heard of it before? this version is a 45mil thanks I have an amazon Link



ps sorry if this is in the wrong section first time poster long time troller


----------

